# New Member Checking In



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Greetings from VA...

I find myself in the position of having to replace my jayco pop up in rather short order because it was eaten by mice over the winter. I thought I'd sieze the opportunity to upgrade to a hybrid but took a look at a used Outback 21RS and think it's fantastic. After surfing this forum and seeing how passionate Outback owners are about their homes away from home, my feelings are reinforced. Perhaps someone out there could help me with a few questions:

I've been all over the NADA site looking for a book value for a 2003 21 RS but can't find a listing under Keystone or Outback...what am I missing?

I've got 2 boys (8 and 6). Anyone have experience traveling with a similar family of 4 in a 21 RS? Any thing I should look out for or be leery of?

I'd be driving a 97 Tahoe K 1500. The manual says I can handle 5500 or 6500 lbs depending on axle ratio...not sure where to find that. Anyone have experience towing a 21 RS with a Tahoe?

Thanks,
djdixon1995

Go Red Sox!!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome djdixon1995 action

As for you nada search try keystone by liteway.

Get the OB if priced good. You'll love it.

Bill.

Edit, it's Outback by liteway.

Here's a link.

clicky


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome from Delaware djdixon!!!!

It is good to see another east coaster here!!!!

Gary


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Can't help you with the other stuff DJ, but I _CAN_ say that we sure would like to have you and yours in our Outback 'cult'.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, you came to the right place for the lowdown on Outbacks. I'm sure a 21RS owner will chime in soon. action


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

djdixon1995 said:


> Greetings from VA...
> 
> I find myself in the position of having to replace my jayco pop up in rather short order because it was eaten by mice over the winter. I thought I'd sieze the opportunity to upgrade to a hybrid but took a look at a used Outback 21RS and think it's fantastic. After surfing this forum and seeing how passionate Outback owners are about their homes away from home, my feelings are reinforced. Perhaps someone out there could help me with a few questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies everyone. I certainly feel welcomed into the fold.

1500RAM -- I tried your link to the NADA site but for some reason there's no listing there for a 21 RS there...do you think that model was made by a different company or something like that? Anyone know what a reasonable price is for an '03 21 RS in excellent condition would be?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

For a 2004 21rs, the retail is 11,790-14,200, so it should be a little lower. The 14,200 is the high retail for 2004.


----------



## kbett2000 (Aug 24, 2004)

djdixon1995 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies everyone. I certainly feel welcomed into the fold.
> 
> 1500RAM -- I tried your link to the NADA site but for some reason there's no listing there for a 21 RS there...do you think that model was made by a different company or something like that? Anyone know what a reasonable price is for an '03 21 RS in excellent condition would be?
> 
> ...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> Thanks for the quick replies everyone. I certainly feel welcomed into the fold.
> 
> 1500RAM -- I tried your link to the NADA site but for some reason there's no listing there for a 21 RS there...do you think that model was made by a different company or something like that? Anyone know what a reasonable price is for an '03 21 RS in excellent condition would be?
> 
> ...


1500RAM!!! WHAT







Click the 23 FB slide. I don't know why it's not call the RS but that's the link.

It's the Model: M-23 FB-SLIDE 
Length/Width: 23' x 8' 
Axles: 2 
Weight: 4,000 
Self-Contained: YE

Bill.


----------



## kbett2000 (Aug 24, 2004)

Doug,

I am the happy owner of a 2004 21rs. I also came out of a tent trailer, I have a 10 yr old and a 6 yr old and the 21rs could not be a better fit for the four of us. The kids love sleeping in the front bunks and there is plenty of room. Im sure if you buy a 21rs you will love it as much as we do.

Kevin


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

1500RAM!!! WHAT







Click the 23 FB slide. I don't know why it's not call the RS but that's the link.

2500Ram,

Sorry for the unintentional demotion...I hope a new guy can survive such a faux pas. I'll try the 23 FB slide link...I was thinking that would be a 23 footer as opposed to a 21. I guess I haven't broke the code yet.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Lady Di,

Thanks for the info. So I guess the asking price of $11500 is probably in the ball park for a 2003. I think that may clinch it for me.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> I'll try the 23 FB slide link...I was thinking that would be a 23 footer as opposed to a 21.Â I guess I haven't broke the code yet.
> 
> Cheers,
> Doug
> [snapback]98114[/snapback]​


Nope you've broken the code, I'm the one with the problem









Let me look for a link for the 21'

Bill

Edit, None to be found for an 03 21rs or in 02 either but the price for an 04 was 12 to 14k.

I guess everyone that's owned an 02 or 03 21rs has loved it and never sold one









Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome djdixon1995 to the Outback Family
The 21RS is a nice model you'll enjoy it
The price doesn't seem too bad
The 21RS was the first outback we owned and it was great








I see you're from VA. you'll have to check out the VA. Rallies

Don action


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers, djdixion1995, Hope to see you around the site and that you get the 21rs you are looking for.

Rob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> Greetings from VA...
> .....
> Go Red Sox!!
> [snapback]98067[/snapback]​


Others will be able to help you about the TT...but I gotta say - you clearly have GREAT taste...in TTs AND Teams!!

Greetings from NH!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group!!

We're really happy with our 21RS. We've got two teenagers and it has worked out well.............for the most part









Should be okay with your tahoe, There's a list of codes in the glove compartment that will tell you which gears you have. If you go here there's a list of all the codes and what they mean.

Mike


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Wolfwood,

Ahh...to be in New England during baseball season...

I grew up in Mass and NH but VA is as close to home as the Air Force has taken me.

Did you notice this afternoon's score? It looks like Schill is back.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Mike,

Thanks for the great steer. Turns out I have the 3.42 ratio which is not quite as good as the 3.73 which I see you have. Looking at the specs for the 2003, it looks like I'm just in there for max gross weight at 5500 lbs. It almost looks like I planned it that way...I'd rather be lucky than smart any day.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> Wolfwood,
> 
> Ahh...to be in New England during baseball season...
> 
> ...


Good Man! (and thank you for your service!!!)

Where are you stationed and what do you do? My USAF BIL is down there......


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Wolfwood,

Where in Southern NH? I spent most of my formidable years in Haverhill, MA and then hung out in Nashua for a little while before joining the military to seek my fame and fortune. I try to spend 4th of July weekend with my family in Maine every year but miss New England and would like to get back more often.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> Wolfwood,
> 
> Where in Southern NH? I spent most of my formidable years in Haverhill, MA and then hung out in Nashua for a little while before joining the military to seek my fame and fortune. I try to spend 4th of July weekend with my family in Maine every year but miss New England and would like to get back more often.
> 
> ...


Fremont (1/2 way 'tween Manchester & Portsmouth). But....I work in Westford, MA







so drive thru Haverhill 2x EVERY day. I'll flash my lights in your honor as I go thru tomorrow AM!


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

DJ,

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome....and greetings from another VA Outbacker.

You should be just fine towing the 21RS with a Tahoe. Samvalaw is a fellow Hamption Roads outbacker. He tows his 21RS with (I think) a late 90s Suburban. I think he does just fine.

WillTy3 has set up a Mid Atlantic Outbackers Ralley in Ocean City, MD......check out the posting for it.

That price for the trailer doesn't sound too bad......And I can tell you, as another Outbacker that upgraded from a pop-up......You will NOT be disappointed. The Outbacks are great trailers.

This forum is a great source of information for all things Outback and there are NO such things as dumb questions here. I have been hanging out here for over a year and I can't remember anyone ever getting flamed about anything.....so don't worry about downgrading 2500RAM.......He's got big 3/4 ton shoulders...he can take it!

Sidewinder


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 21rs bought last spring for $10,500 in perfect condition. I know I got a fantastic deal as I've seen many others like that for $12-14,000.

As for the space, we moved up from a pop up with 3 TEENAGERS and it's never felt cramped (it actually surprised us). So if you have smaller kids, you will love it. Lots of closet space, etc.

As for your Tahoe, it might only be a starter vehicle. I have a Durango with 3.92 gears and it does OK but not great. Tow capacity is 7700 lbs but it's still strained on a hill. Wouldn't dare do the mountains. One thing I know for sure is that the wheel base is a good match for the 21rs and I wouldn't dare to pull any trailer that is longer than that (others might but I wouldn't).

Good luck.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site








We have a 21rs and like it a lot. It is an '04 and we bought it last fall for $11, 000. It was in really good shape (stove/oven never used, etc.). You will probably be able to get them to come off the price some, but it still seems like a fair price.

Again, welcome and good luck!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sidewinder said:


> so don't worry about downgrading 2500RAM.......He's got big 3/4 ton shoulders...he can take it!
> 
> Sidewinder
> [snapback]98161[/snapback]​


I hope that didn't come across as a flame, just a typo (I'm the big goof giving you the wrong link and telling you it's right).

Remember spelling doesn't count but it helps us understand what your saying, that 1500 thing










Bill.


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

Bill,

No worries...your advice and humor is welcome here.

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## djdixon1995 (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way, I'm stationed at Langley AFB. I'm an AWACS pilot by trade but currently flying a DW-4D (Desk, Wooden; 4-drawer) as what is affectionately referred to as a staff puke...where's your BIL (brother in-law?) stationed?

Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Doug, hope the 21RS works out, it will be worth it just for the discussions in the forums here!

Barry


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

djdixon1995 said:


> By the way, I'm stationed at Langley AFB. I'm an AWACS pilot by trade but currently flying a DW-4D (Desk, Wooden; 4-drawer) as what is affectionately referred to as a staff puke...where's your BIL (brother in-law?) stationed?
> 
> Doug
> [snapback]98180[/snapback]​


uh....Langley












































He's in....communications...intelligence...stuff. His boys & girls track the stuff goin' on the sandbox. He was there for 8 months ... home last July 3rd...came here for one hell of a party! Started as a Chinese linguist 20+ yrs ago - then computers (which is what he really loves) then/now intelligence/communications. 3 tours in Hawaii, 1 in CO Springs, 1 in Rochester, NY (thought he might like to teach), 1 @ NSA, and now in VA. If you want, PM me your e:mail / name / location and I'll send it to him (if that's legit).


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Welcome djdixon1995 to the forums, and thank you for your service !!!

Another satisfied 21RS owner here. We have 2 kids also, and very rarely do we feel cramped. We absolutly love our trailer.

Be careful on the tow vehicle. I think you could upgrade the gears in the diff for a resonable amount of money. You would definitly get some more pull if you went to a 3.73, or a 3.92 if available ...

Good luck with the trailer !!!!

-Kurt T.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, djdixon1995!* action

I think you will find your new Outback much more to your liking than that old Jayco!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

